# Outbox



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

can anyone tell me why my when i try to send a pm it goes to my outbox and not my sent box :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

graham225 said:


> can anyone tell me why my when i try to send a pm it goes to my outbox and not my sent box :?


goes to the outbox until the person you have sent it to has read it i think


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it stays in your outbox until the person you sent it to reads it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Correct 

Joe


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

gotta be quicker than that :wink:


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks i relise now


----------

